# Composite Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have several sticks in my barrel that are not quite up to snuff as far as form to craft a single stick from. I have an idea to take several 18" to 24" pieces from several sticks and put them together to craft a unique composite stick. With a 1/4" all thread epoxied in place at each splice I don't think strength will be an issue. Thought it would make for a unique and interesting piece. Has anyone tried this out? I've got an idea for a hickory, oak & sassafras hiking stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have use two links of the same wood in the past. I used 8" 5/16th all thread. If someone is required to use it to support their weight with the stick at a angle you want a strong joint.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Try using the fixtures that a pool player use on a two piece pool cue .I have uesd these for interchangable toppers and made a two piece stick from them .there strong and the brass fitmant can always be covered with a silver nickel collar. if you dont like the brass look

Its not a problem centering them and if you make a mistake just make the hole a little larger then infill with a epoxy resin .

The shank will have growth marks on them which will give you a good guide.and make it easy to find the centre.its just a case of drilling it resonably straight its not so difficult to do .I always use hand and eye drilling

The fitmants saves wear and tear on the shanks and will enable people to transport the sticks


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

If it were me, I'd think a single all thread running the length of the cane would be preferrable, then just stack your pieces and glue. With individual connectors there will always be a point of failure, if you are using multiple 8'' peices you may as well run the whole thing  that would alleviate any stress points within your wood and spread the weight to the whole stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

All good ideas, thanks for the input. I agree 1/4" all thread will be too light for anything but a topper.

At this point looks like 2 pieces around 24"-26" and a topper, so we are looking at only one splice that would potentially be a stress point. I think that the pool cue type joints are available at Treeline if that is the route I decide to take.


----------

